# Help me identify a blue/white alloy trek frame



## garciawork (Aug 14, 2008)

Seller refers to it as Trek Alpha, which is related to the aluminum used... so I can't tell the year or anything. Looks like sora shifters, tiagra rear der, FSA crank (maybe a gossamer?). Price isn't bad, and I would LOVE to get my main ride off the trainer. Attaching one of the better photos... Thanks for any help!


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

2011 Trek 1.2




__





2011 1.2 - Bike Archive - Trek Bicycle







archive.trekbikes.com





I had the previous year 1.1. It was a great riding bike even with its alloy fork.


----------



## garciawork (Aug 14, 2008)

.je said:


> 2011 Trek 1.2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! The guy is asking $300 for it, maybe a little high, but would probably work great for a trainer bike, which is what I am after.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

Yeah, locking the chain stays of any fine carbon frame on a trainer and doing power workout makes me cringe.


----------



## garciawork (Aug 14, 2008)

rudge66 said:


> Yeah, locking the chain stays of any fine carbon frame on a trainer and doing power workout makes me cringe.


Good thing that bike isn't carbon.


----------

